# Finally decided to file for divorce



## debrag (Jul 4, 2013)

I finally decided to file for divorce.My husband I kicked out yesterday cheated on me through our 2 year marriage,came clean to this.He was going to leave me for good too.Plus he was very abusive to me.He hit,slapped and verbally abused me.I sat down with my mother whom has been there for support and we talked about it.My mother said I deserve better and I am doing the right thing.I don't need to go through bad things in my life anymore this year and it was hard.First it was the passing of my father 3 monthes ago and now this.I am picking myself up from what he did to me.I am seeing my lawyer on Monday and talk to her.I am listening to my mother that has been very supportive.The worst part I was diagnosed with PTSD in Febuary because of my husband's abusive ways.Luckily the PTSD is under control now,on medication for it.


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up (Jan 11, 2013)

Good for you!

Things will already start getting better.
For one: He can no longer abuse you


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

You need to go to the bank and take out all the money from your joint account. Open a new bank account in your and mothers name at a different bank - make sure that any electronically debited bills that affect you and you need to make sure are paid like YOUR car, YOUR auto,s insurance etc are switched to new bank. 

Are you able to afford, and do you want to remain in the house you live in now? Is it mortgage or rented?

kids?

Do you have a job that is able to support you? Does it have benefits? Upward mobility?

Move in with Mom or have her move in with you....make it temporary, but sounds like it is time to circle the wagons and prepare for battle and to grieve the loss of your Father.

Count your blessings that you were only married 2 years. Get more counseling more frequently to deal with your grief of Father's passing, the grief you will have for the *IDEA*/expectation of the Marriage..happily ever after that wasn't, the diagnosed PTSD etc. Sharing expenses will help both of you and also it is REALLY important for you to go through the grieving process for your Father. These are some major life stressors, but you can and will work through it. 

Get a notebook and you are going to have to write down all your assets and liabilities...Lawyers charge by the hour so the more you do for yourself the less it will cost you in the end.


----------



## debrag (Jul 4, 2013)

The house is paid for,I inherited it from my grandparents 5 years ago.I have my own bank account,no joint account and it was set this way.I have moved on since my father passed,the funeral home had a grief consouler on the spot I talked to and that is when I learned to move.I have a job,an auto repair shop as a mechanic and my boss is letting me have time off when the divorce happens.I make good money and have money saved up for the lawyer's fees set up.Kids,we don't have any together.I have a 10 year old son and 6 year old daughter from previous relationships.My mother is going to be there for support and that helps.Includes from my friends and sisterThe therapist I am seeing for the PTSD,I pay $100.00 a session and want my husband help pay for the sessions since his abuse caused it.I am on medication for the PTSD too,on Zoloft.


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

Sounds like you have an analytical, organaized and strategic plan.
I'd be worried about him trying to then TAKE any assets, hopefully you don't have the STBXH on your Deed to the property. May want to do some of these things before you actually file for divorce. Since you have no kids with him and you have 2 children of your own keeping the house and your job are important.

Good luck, just remember though that you can't get blood from a turnip......I'd try to escape with everything you brought in..let him leave with his personal property and cut all ties. Having him pay for half of your therapy will keep him tied to you longer ugh


----------



## debrag (Jul 4, 2013)

I have every piece of paper proof I am the owner.I have everything documented I own.Includes my guns,tools and equipment,my TV and entertainment stuff


----------

